# [SOLVED] Belkin router reinstall failed



## Takeo1 (Mar 15, 2008)

I recently held the reset button on my router (Belkin Wireless G plus MIMO Router, Model:F5D9230-4) as i forgot my password for the router, so everything went back to factory defaults. Though when i try to reinstall the router it keeps failing the "check" test. Which is checking the connection between my comp and the router, i think.

So does anyone now why this is happenign and how i can fix it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Belkin router reinstall failed*

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Takeo1 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Belkin router reinstall failed*

ok heres the IPCONFIG
oh and i'm using windows xp not vista like it says in my user info since i'm using the family computer and my laptop is the one which has vista. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : WESTCLIFF
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-F6-3E-87
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 April 2008 22:50:42
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 April 2008 22:55:42


----------



## Takeo1 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Belkin router reinstall failed*

forget about it
i fixed it myself, sorry
if anyone has the same problem just install belkin on another computer then once it is installed reconnect the router to your computer and it should work perfectly, as it did for me.

well thanks for tech support trying to help but i did it myself first :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no "install" for a broadband Ethernet router that's required, but as long as you got it working. :smile:


----------

